# Townend wins Kentucky ****



## slowrider (29 April 2018)

Yep, nice.


----------



## Orangehorse (29 April 2018)

OH WOW, well done Oli. 

Just looked at the Kentucky facebook page.  Oliver Townend looked incredibly smart in his suit for the trot up.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 April 2018)

great news, well done oli


----------



## HashRouge (29 April 2018)

Oh fab! Nice one Oli!!


----------



## Sophire (30 April 2018)

Well deserved win. He rode every inch of the XC and another win on a 4* first timer!!!


----------



## {97702} (30 April 2018)

Sorry, I am absolutely gutted for Michael Jung - the consummate eventer, so stylish and effective, lovely with his horses, he so deserved to win


----------



## milliepops (30 April 2018)

Jung is class, granted... but a 4* win doesn't happen by accident...  pleased for Oli and makes Badminton potentially very exciting indeed


----------



## Sophire (30 April 2018)

Lévrier;13766403 said:
			
		


			Sorry, I am absolutely gutted for Michael Jung - the consummate eventer, so stylish and effective, lovely with his horses, he so deserved to win
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! As much as I'm happy that Oli won, and do think it's very deserved, I have been backing MJ and FR all weekend. What a mare, 4 in a row wasn't to be.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 April 2018)

In with more than a good shout for the Rolex now.


----------



## {97702} (30 April 2018)

Sophire said:



			Agreed! As much as I'm happy that Oli won, and do think it's very deserved, I have been backing MJ and FR all weekend. What a mare, 4 in a row wasn't to be.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I am now rooting for him to win Badminton with Sam - what a fitting end it would be to Sam's great career    I'm sure Oli will have different thoughts on the matter   

Personally I think the Rolex is a bit old hat now - it was great when Pippa Funnell won it, and obviously it takes a HUGE amount of skill, determination, dedication and horse power, but once Michael had done it as well then I lost interest


----------



## Sophire (30 April 2018)

I am so torn :lol: I am such a Michi fan, his horsemanship is incredible, his riding is next level, I'm always backing him. Equally I would really like Oli to win the grand slam. He works so hard, and he has come so far, I would be so happy for him! 

I guess I'll be rooting for them both, and almost hoping it doesn't end up with both in contention like at Kentucky!!


----------



## jhoward (1 May 2018)

oli no doubt will ride harder and drag a tired horse home if needs be i really hope hes improved over past years and doesnt show such traits of past years


----------



## Honey08 (1 May 2018)

jhoward said:



			oli no doubt will ride harder and drag a tired horse home if needs be i really hope hes improved over past years and doesnt show such traits of past years
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a bit unfair.  He rides very differently nowadays.  He's got a lot of young and awkward horses round big tracks with sympathetic riding over the last few years.  Credit where it's due.


----------



## ScottyJ (2 May 2018)

Honey08 said:



			I think that's a bit unfair.  He rides very differently nowadays.  He's got a lot of young and awkward horses round big tracks with sympathetic riding over the last few years.  Credit where it's due.
		
Click to expand...

His ride at Kentucky really showed this I think. His horse was so green out the box and by the end had full confidence in what he was doing. It's good to see the horses he's had since youngsters now making their mark on the sport.


----------



## Sophire (2 May 2018)

jhoward said:



			oli no doubt will ride harder and drag a tired horse home if needs be i really hope hes improved over past years and doesnt show such traits of past years
		
Click to expand...

Another who doesn't really agree with this statement. He has really proven himself since the incident(s) in the past, and I have a lot more respect for him as a rider now than I did a few years ago. He is a far more sympathetic rider and I hope he is able to go on and win the grand slam, I'm just not sure I want it to be done at the expense of Michi and Sam in what may be his final season.


----------



## AFB (2 May 2018)

Sophire said:



			I am so torn :lol: I am such a Michi fan, his horsemanship is incredible, his riding is next level, I'm always backing him. Equally I would really like Oli to win the grand slam. He works so hard, and he has come so far, I would be so happy for him! 

I guess I'll be rooting for them both, and almost hoping it doesn't end up with both in contention like at Kentucky!!
		
Click to expand...

Another totally torn, I think deep down I'll be rooting for MJ & Sam as it's their last attempt. Oli's got plenty more attempts at Rolex in him yet.


----------



## jhoward (5 May 2018)

So Ollie has been pulled up for over use of the whip....


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2018)

Yes, sadly you were right and we were wrong, although I still think he's ridden much better for the last five years.  He's an idiot, he'd just about rebuilt his reputation and now he's knocked it down to rubble.


----------



## Fellewell (6 May 2018)

The ground was heavy in places and people were falling and retiring with very tired horses. Always worth remembering that a horse will recover much quicker from a 'wake up!' tap than from a life changing injury sustained through a momentary lapse of concentration. Heaven forfend that we should get behind our riders. In the final analysis both his horses passed the trot up, despite the PR hold.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2018)

I was standing at fence 27 when he came past, so only a couple of minutes  from home, and it didn't look like an over ridden, tired horse to me, I actually thought they looked great at that point. Our car was parked near there, so I'd seen lots of other horses go over that fence to compare to.  I also ran down the hill to watch them do the brush at the top of the (not in course) steps and the final combination fence.  Obviously I only saw it from a distance, but again it didn't look like a over pushed, or struggling horse.

I've yet to watch the to coverage, so can't fully comment on his round, only what I saw.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (7 May 2018)

There's a lot of difference from riding a whippy little tb to riding these slightly cold horses. I'm not going to be judgemental here, I wasn't there to see, but I'd rather a smack than a tip up.
As both horses came out well on the Sunday I can't imagine there was much wrong with them.
There were some horses that certainly should not have jumped in the lower rankings on sunday, but did. No one seems to mention them.


----------



## DD (9 May 2018)

jhoward said:



			So Ollie has been pulled up for over use of the whip....
		
Click to expand...

yes and the BHS have released a statement. They don't think that the penalties hes got are sufficient. Well done BHS.Lets hope Eventing takes note. His riding is just not acceptable.


----------



## googol (9 May 2018)

Mooseontheloose said:



			There's a lot of difference from riding a whippy little tb to riding these slightly cold horses. I'm not going to be judgemental here, I wasn't there to see, but I'd rather a smack than a tip up.
As both horses came out well on the Sunday I can't imagine there was much wrong with them.
There were some horses that certainly should not have jumped in the lower rankings on sunday, but did. No one seems to mention them.
		
Click to expand...

What horses shouldn&#8217;t have jumped on the Sunday and why?


----------



## jhoward (9 May 2018)

Honey08 said:



			Yes, sadly you were right and we were wrong, although I still think he's ridden much better for the last five years.  He's an idiot, he'd just about rebuilt his reputation and now he's knocked it down to rubble.
		
Click to expand...

i can understand why he pushed so hard, the grand slam, but .... well there is no but. the blokes an ass.


----------



## Orangehorse (10 May 2018)

jhoward said:



			i can understand why he pushed so hard, the grand slam, but .... well there is no but. the blokes an ass.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid so.  Just when people were starting to like him ....................


----------



## DJ (10 May 2018)

jhoward said:



			oli no doubt will ride harder and drag a tired horse home if needs be i really hope hes improved over past years and doesnt show such traits of past years
		
Click to expand...

Sooooooo I don`t suppose you have this weeks winning lottery tickets do ya, per chance?


----------



## JillA (10 May 2018)

Years ago I was dealing with some paperwork relating to his property - I got the impression he was a hard man to please, and it would seem that arrogance is still there.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (10 May 2018)

Many people are arrogant. Many sportspeople are extremely arrogant. That in itself is not a crime. It may be unpleasant but it doesn't break any rules.


----------



## Fanatical (10 May 2018)

Don't get me wrong, I don't condone the way Oli rode both of his horses in the last couple of minutes of his rounds at Badminton. I watched it live and didn't like what I was seeing, however, in the heat of the moment, in hot weather and holding ground, when you are going for the grand slam I can understand how the competitive instinct takes over.

What I feel slightly sad about is that nobody is even recognizing what he has achieved. He has had 4 horses placed in the top 10, including a win, at 4 star level in the space of 2 weeks. He rides and gets results from a huge variety of horses and has made a very nice living for himself out of it - that doesn't just happen...he is a horseman. 

A lot of people would be surprised by what goes on in the background or at home with horses under professionals who are much more careful of how they come across in public - Oli wears his heart on his sleeve and what you see is what you get.

I don't particularly like him, but as someone else said, a lot of professional sports people are arrogant...as are a lot of the top horses....that's what makes them so good.

He rode 2 amazing XC rounds at kentucky - really filling the horses with confidence when both started out extremely green. A good blend of bold, attacking riding and encouragement along with regular praise and the horses confidence grew with each fence they jumped. It was great to see. He did ride like a man possessed at Badminton, but that is understandable, (even if not acceptable), given what was at stake.

I do feel a little sorry for him I have to admit. He had a ticking off from the ground jury at Badminton (yes, possibly not strong enough), he has the world and his wife on his case on social media, he has the BHS making a formal statement and getting on the FEI's case to punish him further and he is now losing sponsors.

I am just feeling a little sad for him that it is going on and on, when nobody is even recognizing what the man has achieved. Meanwhile he continues on the merry-go-round of producing his next generation at 3 separate events in 4/5 days (Aston le Walls/ Floors Castle/ Chatsworth).

Dons my tin hat and runs to hide behind the sofa...... ;-)


----------



## JillA (10 May 2018)

Mooseontheloose said:



			Many people are arrogant. Many sportspeople are extremely arrogant. That in itself is not a crime. It may be unpleasant but it doesn't break any rules.
		
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't break any rules, and yes, many sportsmen are arrogant. But they don't depend on a silent partner to give their all and then some more, an animal who is by nature compliant and accommodating. It isn't necessary (or attractive) to be a bully


----------



## Mooseontheloose (10 May 2018)

Of course, but I think when the posts stray into the  realms of personality rather than facts it can get very confused.
I'm sure there are a lot of posters who have very strong opinions who have absolutely no personal knowledge of OT at all but feel qualified to make some very strong comments about him personally. I think that's a mistake. 
It then does become a witch hunt.
I don't have to like someone to decide whether or not I can appreciate their talent, whether an actor, musician, sportsman etc. 
I think this takes the cult of celebrity and personality too far.
The facts are that to the perception of some (and I'm taking absolutely no sides here) and to the belief of the Ground Jury, he used his whip too often.
He has apologised.
He will lose lots of sponsorship.

I don't feel a dissection of his personality traits is useful now.


----------



## Sophire (10 May 2018)

Fanatical said:



			Don't get me wrong, I don't condone the way Oli rode both of his horses in the last couple of minutes of his rounds at Badminton. I watched it live and didn't like what I was seeing, however, in the heat of the moment, in hot weather and holding ground, when you are going for the grand slam I can understand how the competitive instinct takes over.

What I feel slightly sad about is that nobody is even recognizing what he has achieved. He has had 4 horses placed in the top 10, including a win, at 4 star level in the space of 2 weeks. He rides and gets results from a huge variety of horses and has made a very nice living for himself out of it - that doesn't just happen...he is a horseman. 

A lot of people would be surprised by what goes on in the background or at home with horses under professionals who are much more careful of how they come across in public - Oli wears his heart on his sleeve and what you see is what you get.

I don't particularly like him, but as someone else said, a lot of professional sports people are arrogant...as are a lot of the top horses....that's what makes them so good.

He rode 2 amazing XC rounds at kentucky - really filling the horses with confidence when both started out extremely green. A good blend of bold, attacking riding and encouragement along with regular praise and the horses confidence grew with each fence they jumped. It was great to see. He did ride like a man possessed at Badminton, but that is understandable, (even if not acceptable), given what was at stake.

I do feel a little sorry for him I have to admit. He had a ticking off from the ground jury at Badminton (yes, possibly not strong enough), he has the world and his wife on his case on social media, he has the BHS making a formal statement and getting on the FEI's case to punish him further and he is now losing sponsors.

I am just feeling a little sad for him that it is going on and on, when nobody is even recognizing what the man has achieved. Meanwhile he continues on the merry-go-round of producing his next generation at 3 separate events in 4/5 days (Aston le Walls/ Floors Castle/ Chatsworth).

Dons my tin hat and runs to hide behind the sofa...... ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Please don't hide behind the sofa, I agree with every word.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (10 May 2018)

Is there room for another one? I'll  bring the popcorn.....


----------



## Fanatical (10 May 2018)

Sophire said:



			Please don't hide behind the sofa, I agree with every word.
		
Click to expand...

Glad I am not the only one!


----------



## Mooseontheloose (10 May 2018)

Probably a small profit to be made in tin hats and flak jackets bought in bulk! It's not that I approve or disapprove, I just think justice has been served and time to shut up.
The Daily **** is ringing his sponsors wondering why he hasn't been dropped - surely a step too far.
Some years ago when another of the top ten Badminton riders was starting out, we had a horse we knew we couldn't cope with and it was behaving very badly. (We know enough to know what we don't know!)
It went to said rider (not OT) for a very short space of time, minutes in fact, and got it's bottom soundly smacked.
It was transformed into a lovely horse who has gone on to do some pretty good stuff and is now a PC horse. 
It did not get counselling and therapy, or a treatment from an animal behaviourist. 
Said rider is now being lauded to the skies for their skillful and tactful riding. Good. They are brilliant but would not in the eyes of many be a saint!


----------



## conniegirl (10 May 2018)

Just to wade in, badminton is not the first time OT has been pulled up for this sort of behaviour, infact he has a rather substantial rap sheet of similar incidents, obviously the lesson was not learnt from previous ground jury ticking offs so why would he learn from this one?
If it takes a total loss of sponsorship and removal of several horses to drive the point home then I&#8217;m all for it, hopefully the lesson will sink home and he will come out the other side a better person.

I for one won&#8217;t be buying any products from his current sponsors!


----------



## popsdosh (10 May 2018)

It is indeed why some have horses that can and others well they never will . I do know though you dont ride round Badminton on a horse you are having to force to do it ,its like committing suicide.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (10 May 2018)

I do not think his horse finished any more tired than many, and indeed a lot less tired than some.


----------



## Honey08 (10 May 2018)

No, his horse was fit and perfectly capable of finishing, just not comfortably without incurring time penalties, which wasn't good enough for Oli to win.  The other horses that finished more tired weren't pushed as much to it.  He wasn't forcing it, he was just pushing it a tad too far and thinking about his win more than the welfare.  That's when it becomes ugly.

I saw a post on Facebook the other day from one of his owners (they didn't say they were, they just commented on a thread about the BHS comments) saying he loves his horses and this should be dropped.  To be fair, their horse really did need riding very strongly when Oli took on the ride, and has done well since he took it).


----------



## jhoward (12 May 2018)

Honey08 said:



			No, his horse was fit and perfectly capable of finishing, just not comfortably without incurring time penalties, which wasn't good enough for Oli to win.  The other horses that finished more tired weren't pushed as much to it.  He wasn't forcing it, he was just pushing it a tad too far and thinking about his win more than the welfare.  That's when it becomes ugly.

I saw a post on Facebook the other day from one of his owners (they didn't say they were, they just commented on a thread about the BHS comments) saying he loves his horses and this should be dropped.  To be fair, their horse really did need riding very strongly when Oli took on the ride, and has done well since he took it).
		
Click to expand...

but hes been warned many times before, hes been slateed for his riding many times before, WHY then revert to old ways and risk losing so much. again... the guy is an ass. 
he has brought a lot of attention to the sport for all the wrong reasons, people also need to realise that, here in the uk we dont get near enough coverage of our equine sports and his sort of of press coverage is not ever going to enchance any srt of promotion of the sport. 

I do not doubt that actually abroad, hes riding is more accepted but the uk is full of fluffy bunnies and they just dont want to see tired horses flogged home.


----------

